# USA - rules for driving MoHo without UK C1



## r4dent (Feb 20, 2022)

Lost my C1 for medical reasons.

Anyone know what size MoHo I can hire in USA ?


----------



## Tezza33 (Feb 20, 2022)

You should be ok with this


----------



## Boris7 (Feb 20, 2022)

I think 26,000ibs is the limit which is abaout 12tonnes


----------



## colinm (Feb 20, 2022)

The last RV we rented I enquired of rental company what licnce would be needed as it was fairly big, they replied "standard car licnce", as we both have C1 I was happy with that, on picking up, the licences where looked at and copied and nothing was said,  'half way' through rental I was idly checking out RV and noticed it weighed 8.5ton.
After getting back I saw that in US standard car licnce is 11.5ton (26,000lb), but in your position I would email rental and say what category licnce you have.


----------



## alwaysared (Feb 20, 2022)

It's worth remembering that your UK licence is only valid for 90 days without a IDP which must be obtained here in the UK because the USA don't issue them and some states like Florida will argue that the IDP isn't a licence   While we're on about states, remember each one has it's own laws so beware 

Regards,
Del


----------



## alcam (Feb 20, 2022)

alwaysared said:


> It's worth remembering that your UK licence is only valid for 90 days without a IDP which must be obtained here in the UK because the USA don't issue them and some states like Florida will argue that the IDP isn't a licence   While we're on about states, remember each one has it's own laws so beware
> 
> Regards,
> Del


Don't think the IDP is a licence ?


----------



## alwaysared (Feb 20, 2022)

alcam said:


> Don't think the IDP is a licence ?


It's not but the County Sheriffs in Florida won't even recongnise it as being a valid or legal document unlike places like France.

Regards,
Del


----------



## Makzine (Feb 21, 2022)

If it has hydraulic brakes then you can drive on a car licence but if it has air brakes you need something else, or it was when I was looking for one over there and size didn't seem to matter as it could be up to a 40ft A class.  But as said check each state.


----------



## alcam (Feb 21, 2022)

alwaysared said:


> It's not but the County Sheriffs in Florida won't even recongnise it as being a valid or legal document unlike places like France.
> 
> Regards,
> Del


Not sure , if you have your licence , why you would produce it ?


----------



## alwaysared (Feb 21, 2022)

alcam said:


> Not sure , if you have your licence , why you would produce it ?


Because after 90 days your UK licence isn't valid? 
My understanding is that the IDP along with your licence allows you to drive without taking a test in that country (it's different if you move there permantly) but not all countries buy into it and I was trying to point out that even though the USA are one of the countries that are listed as recongnising it it can change from state to state.

Regards,
Del


----------



## alcam (Feb 21, 2022)

alwaysared said:


> Because after 90 days your UK licence isn't valid?
> My understanding is that the IDP along with your licence allows you to drive without taking a test in that country (it's different if you move there permantly) but not all countries buy into it and I was trying to point out that even though the USA are one of the countries that are listed as recongnising it it can change from state to state.
> 
> Regards,
> Del


Not really sure the IDP has any legal status ?
I do know car rental companies in 3 US states didn't recognise it


----------



## Stanski (Feb 21, 2022)

Tezza33 said:


> You should be ok with this
> View attachment 106315


I made one similar last night.


----------



## alwaysared (Feb 21, 2022)

alcam said:


> Not really sure the IDP has any legal status ?
> I do know car rental companies in 3 US states didn't recognise it


From the US Gov site




Regards,
Del


----------



## 2cv (Feb 21, 2022)

We’ve never rented a motorhome there but have rented cars twice a year for over 30 years in many states and never had a problem with just a UK licence, no IDP.


----------



## Stanski (Feb 22, 2022)

2cv said:


> We’ve never rented a motorhome there but have rented cars twice a year for over 30 years in many states and never had a problem with just a UK licence, no IDP.


What length of hire, also what would you typically pay, just getting idea of budget.
Still plotting trip for Sep 22, so getting details together.


----------



## 2cv (Feb 22, 2022)

Most recently was March 2020 when we hired this V6 beauty for just over £1000 for a month. We were enjoying the car but sadly had to head home after only 4 days because of covid becoming significant and foreign office advice. We got the next to last flight of San Diego! Having picked up the car we were not due a refund, but travel insurance paid out as we had followed the government advice. Taking a small car does not seem to reduce the hire rate greatly. We normally use Alamo, their German website sometimes gives better rates.


----------



## alcam (Feb 22, 2022)

alwaysared said:


> From the US Gov site
> 
> View attachment 106322
> Regards,
> Del


Curiouser and curiouser . Person I was with on a trip to USA didn't have her driving licence but did have IDP . She insisted on trying to use it when we were hiring cars . None of the rental staff even knew what it was .


----------



## alwaysared (Feb 23, 2022)

alcam said:


> Curiouser and curiouser . Person I was with on a trip to USA didn't have her driving licence but did have IDP . She insisted on trying to use it when we were hiring cars . None of the rental staff even knew what it was .


I believe the IDP is of no use without a valid drivers licence from your country of residence.

Regards,
Del


----------

